# inverted main?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

i raced on a cat 390 and noticed its main was inverted. (bent the wrong way). no backstay adjuster. the sail looked very full and we did quite well.
moderate wind 8 to 12 knots. has anyone seen this before? is there a reason for this?


----------



## Sabre66 (Feb 3, 2007)

???????????....????????????


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

the first thing i thought was that they did this because it was cheaper than recutting the main. main being to flat at first try


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Main or mast?????


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

i'm trying to picture it too, maybe possible, how would you fly it at the top?


----------



## yotphix (Aug 18, 2006)

This is perplexing. I think he is saying that the mast is bent the opposite way to normal. However, if the sail was cut too flat, bending the mast aft (the normal way) would make it fuller, so that makes no sense either! Huh? What gives Mr31? Don't leave us hanging!


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

I give up????


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

i am sorry. the mast is inverted.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Does that mean the anchor light is in the bilge????


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

no it means the anchor light is in the anchor locker


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

mr31 said:


> no it means the anchor light is in the anchor locker


Finally, a boat that makes it easy to see whenyou have to go nosing around in the anchor locker!!!!


----------



## maxmunger (Dec 29, 2005)

With the inmast furling, your mast must be straught.
Go back to the dealer and have them retune the rigging.
BTW read a good book like SAIL POWER by Wallace Ross to understand what the rigging should really be like.

Note to others - bending the masthead back "flattens" the main.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

its not a furling main. i chartered the boat. so the mast being inverted is a mistake?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Must have been close to quittin time on friday when they they rigged it


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Re read the OP and it seems the mast was bent forward correct? No backstay? Did it have swept spreaders? If so, that would explain it.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Maybe they're using their fraculator. Yes, it's a real part on some sailboats... even though I don't have one on my boat.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

That is not entirely true. On the Catalina 380, especially the tall rig, there was a real problem getting it to rake back. It had little/no issue on the boat itself or its sailability, but it bent forward about the last 10%. If you are talking about a Catalina 390, it is the same rig as I recall. Similair problem, no solution other than redoing the entire spar, etc...

- CD


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

yes it is a 390 tall rig. it sailed pretty good. just wondered if it was inverted by design or mistake. thanks for the reply


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

OH, Why didn't you say so. Catalina's are just backward by design!  

(ok CD- I'm waiting!   )


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

* inverted main? better than an inverted boat
*


----------



## maxmunger (Dec 29, 2005)

Now I think mast bend is being confused with mast rake.
Rake is simply adjusted by shortening/lengthing the forestay and/or backstay. This moves the masthead (only) forward or backward and really effects wether helm. This is usually the second step in tuning the rigging. Assuming the mast is first equal athwartships.
Mast bend is the bowing of the mast between step and masthead. I don't believe there is any boat that should have a aft or "inverted' bend. Older Catalina masts are predominently straight but can be slightly bent forward to reduce pumping or change (main) sail shape. The newer Charleston Spars are less rigid and may be bent even more if necessary.
(Catalina) Bending is induced by tightening the forward lowers more than the aft lowers. Other boats and masts have other means.

I think the charter company was just careless in rigging the boat. If the main was cut so bad as to require an inverted bend to correct the sail shape then it should be removed, returned or destroyed!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

thanks. its not rake its bend for sure.


----------

